# Speed dependent volume



## Mosess (Sep 13, 2018)

Does anyone know if the Model 3 has speed dependent sound volume already and I just cannot control it?
I feel as if it may be increasing the audio level as i get to higher speeds and ambient/wind noise increases, but I may be wrong.
I did really like that feature on my previous car and found it very useful and wish Tesla would implement this and give me control over how much of an increase/decrease to implement.

Now, I know the argument that since it is such a quiet cabin to begin with that it may nor be necessary but I do think it would be very useful and considering that it would only take a few lines of code added to an update, why not?


----------



## Enginerd (Aug 28, 2017)

I've noticed that the speed dependent volume is trying to balance itself with respect to the ambient noise level. Sometimes it's a little less than I would like, sometimes a little more. In general, it's probably working about right. I'm glad they're at least making a good attempt, even though there isn't anything I can adjust.


----------



## Mosess (Sep 13, 2018)

I worked as a audio engineer for over 10 years tuning theaters and venues and I cant figure out what kind of processing they're running on it but there is definitely lots of processing happening to the audio and the end result is amazing sound, i just wish it could be be made to go even louder at higher speeds than it is by default.


----------

